# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  More 270 Win Loads

## Mooseman

Picked up some new projectiles the other day for my 270 Win. I decided to give the 145 gr ELD-X a go as they have a good BC and by all accounts they are pretty good on game. 
In my Tikka using ADI powder (AR 2213 SC) I have only been able to get around 2800 fps with the 150 gr Partition bullet so I decided to give Superformance powder a go as it's meant to deliver up to 200 fps more on what other powders can do. I have been told that some rifles don't like it and accuracy suffers. ( Can only but try it )
Anyway I loaded up some rounds with 57grs of Superformance and the 145 gr ELD-X with CCI 200 primers (COAL 83.5mm) to fit the Tikka Magazine.
Took them out today and set up a target at 100 yards and zeroed the scope about 1.6 inches high for about  a 200 yard zero ( scope isn't a dial up model )
I Chrono graphed the loads as I adjusted the scope and once right shot a 3 shot group. I couldn't believe it the three shots were pretty much one hole at 100yards, the speed these bullets were travelling at are the fastest I have ever seen in any of my 270's and averaged 3114 fps. This load I consider max for my rifle so work up to this load. As can be seen I have increased muzzle velocity by 300 odd fps and accuracy is exceptional. ( 5mm group center to center)
This will be my go to load for a while now I would think.

----------


## falcon6555

That's a great load for the 270!! Happy hunting.

----------


## Shearer

That's a fantastic result. You can't knock the 270win with that type of performance. Makes these trendy 6.5's look positively anaemic. :Thumbsup: 
Go the 270 (and the Tikka).

----------


## septic

Is that $85 for a bottle of powder fark me! Cant wait for the sika show to buy gear at realistic prices. Although who gives a flying fark when you get groups like that. Nice to see a real man achieving results with a mans calibre like the mighty .270

----------


## Grubby

Nice work. I also had similar results with superformance in my .270 on the weekend. 3150 fps with 140gn nosler bt.
Good news for all .270 reloaders.

----------


## Mooseman

Yes it was your results Grubby that prompted me to try Superformance and the ELD-X is the flavor of the month at the moment for me, just need a few deer to make a  mistake and I can see how they work on game.
Currently running 178 gr ELD-X in my Tikka 300 Win Mag too. Last weekend put two shot into a bread and butter size target at 500 yards so they shoot well just need the live tissue test, maybe this weekend if it ain't to wet. Will post any results as they happen.

----------


## stevodog

Cool, maybe people will want to buy 270s again

----------


## johnd

That powder must be awesome, I never got above 2850 fps using 140's with the likes of 2213sc.

Great result.

----------


## Gibo

> Cool, maybe people will want to buy 270s again


Ha Ha good one

----------


## andyanimal31

> That's a fantastic result. You can't knock the 270win with that type of performance. Makes these trendy 6.5's look positively anaemic.
> Go the 270 (and the Tikka).


lol get fucked!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

The BC is still appalling  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

> The BC is still appalling


But they are travelling at more than walking pace. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stevodog

Yes gibo, it's a wonder he can hit anything with a bc of less than .6. I recommend the man give up on that equally useless 30cal load as well.

----------


## Micky Duck

hmmmmm definately food for thought...... I wonder what safe speeds the 150 grn partition could be pushed along at with that powder???

----------


## Gibo

> Yes gibo, it's a wonder he can hit anything with a bc of less than .6. I recommend the man give up on that equally useless 30cal load as well.


Agree  :Psmiley:  mooseman knows im joking  :Wink:

----------


## stevodog

You may be right

----------


## Mooseman

It wouldn't be much fun if we all stuck to the same calibers would it? There would be no banter then about who's caliber is the best, would there. :Thumbsup:  The 270 win isn't everyone's cup of tea but then nor  are the various 6.5's or 30 cals.
As for that equally useless 30 cal load Stevedog I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of it that's for sure.
I think we all get a bit hung up on high BC's as when you look at the ballistic charts the difference between a BC of say .625 compared with .552 in 30 cal only equates to small amount of extra dial up out to reasonable ranges.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> The BC is still appalling


LRABs are where its at if you wanna compare dick sizes, 150gr has basically the same as the 7mm 162 eld-x....

Now if the projectile companies would get their act together and make the likes of the 170gr VLD more readily available, you smug 7mm fanboys would be in all sorts of trouble...

----------


## Tahr

> LRABs are where its at if you wanna compare dick sizes, 150gr has basically the same as the 7mm 162 eld-x....
> 
> Now if the projectile companies would get their act together and make the likes of the 170gr VLD more readily available, you smug 7mm fanboys would be in all sorts of trouble...


Would your standard 270 twist stabilise a 170 vld?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Would your standard 270 twist stabilise a 170 vld?


My Sako is a 1:10, Berger states that optimum twist for them is 1:8, would like to try them anyhow and I would be interested in rebarelling the T3 I have here to suit them if I could get a decent supply of them...

----------


## ANTSMAN

@J3553

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Where did you get the load info from for that powder in the .270?

----------


## mawzer308

> Cool, maybe people will want to buy 270s again


They still do and for good reason, they work.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Shit! That's good speeds for those pills. I think I may have to change some things up in the future

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## stevodog

+1...I'm happy with my current load but this combo looks like 'next level'

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Wonder if this powder would work in the wsm? Currently can get 3180fps using 2225 and 150VLD pretty comfortably although buttoned off to 3100 for accuracy.

----------


## stevodog

That looks like hard load to improve on Ryan. I was wondering why you were lamenting the unavailability of the 170gr...makes sense with a wsm.  Could you source a mother lode (2000+) of these? Then you could get your fast twist barrel. Probably still shoot the 150s ok.
You might be a modern day incarnation of Jack O'Connor.😎

----------


## tikka

I'm nearly out of 2213sc power maybe 30 or 40 rounds worth left in the tin. The old saying if it ain't broken don't fix it, but in I'm quite keen on trying the superperformance out with Nosler 150gr LRABs if its not temperature sensitive.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> That looks like hard load to improve on Ryan. I was wondering why you were lamenting the unavailability of the 170gr...makes sense with a wsm.  Could you source a mother lode (2000+) of these? Then you could get your fast twist barrel. Probably still shoot the 150s ok.
> You might be a modern day incarnation of Jack O'Connor.


I have some coming  :Wink:  if the sako wont shoot them I will look into sourcing a barrel

----------


## Mooseman

From what I have been told it is temperature sensitive. Also the load data I used was derived from the At 2213 SC load. Superformance is rated one slower burn rate than 2213 SC so if you load as for 2213 SC you should be fine. As with any reloading it pays to work up to max loads.
Superformance should work fine in any caliber that uses 2213 SC but just be aware that summer temperatures may rise your pressures. Should work well in 270WSM.

----------


## Gibo

> From what I have been told it is temperature sensitive. Also the load data I used was derived from the At 2213 SC load. Superformance is rated one slower burn rate than 2213 SC so if you load as for 2213 SC you should be fine. As with any reloading it pays to work up to max loads.
> Superformance should work fine in any caliber that uses 2213 SC but just be aware that summer temperatures may rise your pressures. Should work well in 270WSM.


It will surprise you in the 260 too

----------


## Mooseman

Hay Gibo you are right, we did a few test loads in Beeman's 260 yesterday and easily reached just over 2800 fps with no pressure signs with the 143 gr ELD-X. I think we are going to use 2209 until current supply is finished then may look at developing a load for it using Superformance. ( 45grs of AR 2209 in Kevin's 260 get about 2770 fps )

----------


## mawzer308

Impressive velocities Mooseman, where'd you get the load data? 

On a side note, anyone had luck with the 150gr LRAB's?

----------


## tikka

> Impressive velocities Mooseman, where'd you get the load data? 
> 
> On a side note, anyone had luck with the 150gr LRAB's?


Yeah been using them for a couple of years now, did a couple of trips last week bombing up goats out to 700m with my newly acquired FFP scope. Still have 1000f/lb energy at that distance too, not bad of an old 270win.

----------


## Mooseman

mawzer308 I used data for the AR 2213 SC loads. Superformance is next on the burn rate chart after AR 2213 SC so use 2213 SC max loads as a guide. Start lower and work up to your desired. safe load.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Okay that's a good approach, thanks.

----------


## ANTSMAN

so this powder should do well in 7rmag? anyone tried? anyone have any temp sensitive field info to report with this powder?

----------


## MGNZ

FYI: Barnes publish some superformance load data for the 270 and their projectiles.

https://barnesbullets.com/files/2017...sterForWeb.pdf

----------


## Horthunter

Hi Mooseman - this load looks really interesting. Hope you dont mind a couple of questions?! 

Im shooting a sako 75 270win, so not too different to your Tikka.. Did you work up the load from smaller powder size // have you got any data on accuracy vs load you would mind sharing?

thanks for your help - I've got the powder / projectiles and looking fwd to getting this going.
Andy

----------


## Mooseman

What I did was checked the max load for AR 2213 SC (H4831) which in the Hornady 10th edition is 59.9grs and decided that 57 grs was good to start with so loaded some up and shot them. 
I may have just got lucky as the load is fast and very accurate so I aren't going to change it any.
If I was you I would do the same, pick a charge weight below the max for AR 2213 SC ( which by the way in the ADI book is just under 56grs for a Max load) that you are  happy with and load a few rounds at different charge weights going up in .5 grain increments and find the velocity and accuracy you are happy with.
The load in the Hornady book of 59.9 grs is for the 145 gr ELD X bullet  so that should be your safe max. Just remember this powder( superformance) can be affected by extremes in temperature, how much I am unsure of.

----------


## Insaneo

Hi guys just signed up to let anyone else trying this load my data with it. Loaded up from 55 gr to 57gr. Averaged 2919 at 57 gr so around 200fps slower than the o.p. out of a suppressed tikka 22 inch bbl. No pressure signs so going to try another ladder up to 58.5 see how it goes.

----------


## GSP HUNTER

Go the mighty 270! Out of interest what do the 145 ELDX kill like up close and out at distance? This could be the new go too load for my 270 behind the ttsx 110's I which I've come to gain alot of respect for, ( thanks to Tikka here on the forum - cheers mate ) if only they weren't so pricey.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Hi guys just signed up to let anyone else trying this load my data with it. Loaded up from 55 gr to 57gr. Averaged 2919 at 57 gr so around 200fps slower than the o.p. out of a suppressed tikka 22 inch bbl. No pressure signs so going to try another ladder up to 58.5 see how it goes.


What powder u using? 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

GSP Hunter I have only shot two deer with the 145 ELD X one at about 40- 50 yards pretty much dead on th espot , lot of damage to the front quarters. The other was a yearling Beeman and I got. Beemand shot the hind at about 270 yards and I hit the yearling less than perfect (gut) but in saying that they were on a hillside and the yearling only managed about 15 odd yards from where it was hit , downhill. It did require a finisher. All the other deer we and friends have been shooting with ELD X bullets in various calibers have been pretty impressive results.

----------


## Insaneo

Superformance. Went up to 58 grains but started to get extractor marks on the brass. I would definitely say 57gr is max in my rifle.

----------


## 284 Gypsy

270WIN
140 Berger
Supercharger 57.8

3100 fps Magneto

Accurate. 12mm 3 shot group.

Miruko M-bolt. Factory barrel.

This is impressive in terms of speed. But I had some difficulty maintaining tight groupings.  I think it may be temperature sensitive

----------


## Tahr

Wow. It sure has given the 270 new legs. I can't do much better with my 270wsm.

----------


## dannyb

hey @Mooseman dead thread revival but are you still using the 145gn eldx and superformance ?
if so are you still happy with how it performs ?
wondering if it's worth trying superformance or just sticking to 2213sc  
I think @Moa Hunter was also trailing superformance in his 270win ?

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

I've loaded the ELDX and superprofrmance in a mates .270 it shot very well but I can't say how the bullets perform on game as it wasn't mine.
But good speed and accuracy, I use it in a number of caliber's it's awesome

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## grosin

hi mooseman,i was going to load 178 eldx in my tikka 300 win mag, what powder/charge are you using?i bought some factory hornady 200 eldx which group around moa and have worked well on fallow and red

----------


## dannyb

> I've loaded the ELDX and superprofrmance in a mates .270 it shot very well but I can't say how the bullets perform on game as it wasn't mine.
> But good speed and accuracy, I use it in a number of caliber's it's awesome
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


sorry poorly worded I have used 145gn eldx on quite a few deer no issues with how they perform on animals was more curious on if it was still giving good results in consistent speed, accuracy and case life ?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> hey @Mooseman dead thread revival but are you still using the 145gn eldx and superformance ?
> if so are you still happy with how it performs ?
> wondering if it's worth trying superformance or just sticking to 2213sc  
> I think @Moa Hunter was also trailing superformance in his 270win ?


Yes I have tried it and like it. It is easier to load than 2213 with even velocity increases in 'lock step' with increases in powder charge until max. In 21" barrel 270 59.3 gr gives me 3000 fps with a 140 Accubond. At 59.5 I got a tiny ejector swipe and velocity spread opened up a lot. Bolt lift was unchanged, still easy. From what I have read and found it is a 'no surprises' type powder that doesn't just suddenly over pressure but gives plenty of warning. I did hope for a higher velocity, but the AB's are hard, and seem hard to run fast.

----------


## Mooseman

> hey @Mooseman dead thread revival but are you still using the 145gn eldx and superformance ?
> if so are you still happy with how it performs ?
> wondering if it's worth trying superformance or just sticking to 2213sc  
> I think @Moa Hunter was also trailing superformance in his 270win ?


Yep it is my go to load for the 270 Win, seems to work well so won't be changing anytime soon.

----------


## dannyb

> Yep it is my go to load for the 270 Win, seems to work well so won't be changing anytime soon.


how much jump were you using ? I picked up some superformance yesterday and a lovely new 270win lady today  :Grin:

----------


## Mooseman

> hi mooseman,i was going to load 178 eldx in my tikka 300 win mag, what powder/charge are you using?i bought some factory hornady 200 eldx which group around moa and have worked well on fallow and red


My load with the 178 gr ELDX in the 300 Win Mag was 73 grs AR 2213 SC for an average of 3003 fps around the inch at 100 yds.
I now use the 200 gr ELDX with 74 grs of RL 26 for an average of 2901 fps and about the same accuracy as the 178 ELDX. 
I use a TikkaT3 with the standard length barrel. Work up to these loads starting several grains lower.

----------


## Mooseman

> how much jump were you using ? I picked up some superformance yesterday and a lovely new 270win lady today


Not sure my COAL is 83.5 mm which is mag fit for my T3 Tikka. Just remember that superformance is a temp sensitive powder so what might be fine in winter could be hot in summer.
My load of 57 grs Superformance hasn't caused me any grief so I will stick with it at the moment.
What is your new 270 Win , wouldn't be a Sako by any chance?

----------


## dannyb

> Not sure my COAL is 83.5 mm which is mag fit for my T3 Tikka. Just remember that superformance is a temp sensitive powder so what might be fine in winter could be hot in summer.
> My load of 57 grs Superformance hasn't caused me any grief so I will stick with it at the moment.
> What is your new 270 Win , wouldn't be a Sako by any chance?


nah wish it was, its a control feed model 70 which should still be a beautiful rifle to work with. pretty sure that the mag box will allow for 20thou off the lands so will start there. Wont be stoking them super fast if I can get around 3k fps I will be pretty happy

----------


## Mooseman

Nice rifle, 3000fps should be easy doable , another mate of mines tikka does 3030 fps with 56 grs and the 145 gr ELDX

----------

